# Dave Rorem Handleing DVD?



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

Anyone see them yet?

I put it on my Christmas list just above
a new F250

Bert


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had it on order since the middle of Nov. It's not here yet.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

The DVDs and book should ship this week.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Anyone seen these yet?


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

From what I have heard they are scheduled to ship tomorrow the 19...Should arrive for Christmas I am being told.

I will let you know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

*Rorem DVD*

I ordered one for my dog training husband for Christmas and it arrived today. I've had it on order for sometime so yours should be arriving any day. He wasn't suppose to open it but.... He loves it so far and it has the folks we met at Dave's seminar earlier this year. Merry Christmas to all and a Happy, Prosperious, and Goal Filled New Year too.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Do you recommend buying it?


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*Rorem*

I recommend it. It is something you will watch more than once and pick up an idea that you can use each time. This is not a training DVD, there are no drills or diagrams etc. It is a video of one of his handling seminars. Just suggestions on how to handle certain situations and to more finely communicate with your dog at the line.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I am presently finishing a review of the Rorem DVD and accompanying booklet for *Retrievers Online*. 

I think the material contains a wealth of basic and sophisticated handling information.

I think it would be a welcome addition to the library of anyone interested in being a better handler.

Ted


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Don Smith said:


> Do you recommend buying it?


I would recommend the Rorem DVD. *This is a handlers training DVD *?*NOT A DOG TRAINING DVD?* I believe the more you watch it the more you will pick up the little things that may help you get past some of hurdles or trouble you may be having as a handler in training or at a FT or HT. The booklet that comes along with the DVD is a great resource to the DVD.

I believe that Dave Rorem?s ?The Art and Science of Handling Retrievers? is a most have in your Retriever Training Library along with all the Mike Lardy DVD?s, Jackie Merten?s Sound Beginnings.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Greg Seddon said:


> Don Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Do you recommend buying it?
> ...


Just got my copy last week, Greg, and you are absolutely correct. This is one of the best DVDs I have seen in quite awhile and the only one that I can recall covering this subject.

As an aside, I noticed Dave Rorem covering all kinds of things that I have seen _other handlers _do wrong. :lol:


----------

